
Ask HN: How do you track your production deployments? - thinkingkong
My teams have noticed a lot of benefits by tracking the number of deployments we&#x27;re making to staging and production environments. Along with the actual number, knowing what&#x27;s running where and which changes were introduced in a quick and easy to understand fashion has made any troubleshooting faster, product roll outs easier, etc.<p>Is anyone else doing this?
How are you tracking such deployments?
======
ecesena
We use Teletraan [1], if you look just at the first pic in the repo you can
see a "Deploy History".

Internally it tracks: timestamp, type of deploy (regular, rollback), state
(succeeded, aborted, running), success (% on the fleet), build (git commit),
user who did the deploy.

There's also a button to list all commits from the past deploy which is often
useful to debug issues when a deploy fails (in our case, most of the time who
deploys is not who authored the commits).

[1]
[https://github.com/pinterest/teletraan](https://github.com/pinterest/teletraan)

------
_shadi
We ran into something similar last month, what we ended up doing is adding the
deployed sha1s to dynamodb table, after deployment of a new version we added
an item to the table, after release(complete route53 switch to the new
cloudformation stack) update the item and add a timestamp with the release.

each item had the following fields: sha1(partition key), environment,
deployment timestamp, release timestamp

------
ozychhi
Depending on how you deploy your projects the approach might differ a lot. One
thing we are doing right now is that we write notes to the commit that is
being deployed (ofc that is automated). Good thing is that you do not need any
extra infrastructure/db/storage, the bad thing is that it can be quite fiddly
and sometimes painful (in case you deploy from non master).

------
plasma
We use a deployment tool (octopus) that keeps track of when each version is
released.

We also wrote a simple hubot script that shows the “diff” on GitHub comparing
the changes between the currently deployed version and master, handy to review
what’s going to be rolled out at a glance.

------
Scullwm
We use pepperreport.io to track our releases or infrastructure deployments. It
also gave us metrics about performances. Basically it call their API with our
release name.

------
sandrocottus
How do you deploy your app in production? We have CI/CD configured in Jenkins,
There is no manual deployment.

